# The Chop Shop 2014



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

A new year dawns and the butcher returns!

I forgot I made a video this year, whoops. Better late than never I guess.

It was a pretty good year for Halloween, especially since I didn't set up last year. Good to be back into it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I like the fresh graves and the spider bush! You have a great space to work with. Looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mmmmmm, skellie on the barbie

I think you expanded your display this year, yes? It all looks good.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> I like the fresh graves and the spider bush! You have a great space to work with. Looks great!





RoxyBlue said:


> Mmmmmm, skellie on the barbie
> 
> I think you expanded your display this year, yes? It all looks good.


Thank you!
Yeah, a bunch of new lights, the grill, jesters, two of the zombies and the tombstones are new. I actually trimmed out a bunch of stuff too, the porch felt too cluttered.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Skellie, it's what's for dinner! Love the clown/jester box and the fresh looking graves! Nice work!


----------

